

Review: New iPod Shuffle is the first invisible MP3 player - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/03/13/apple-ipod-shuffle-review-third-generation/

======
noonespecial
Things like this make me think that perhaps the wearable computer is sneaking
up on us. Those goofy boxes on the belt, wires down your sleeve, and dorky
glasses were just to throw us off the trail. Instead, one tiny elegant step at
a time, it will sneak up on us until suddenly a killer app leaps out makes us
realize that our iShuffPhoneTouch is _it_.

------
albertni
So I'm guessing that having the controls on the headphones implies that you
can't just swap in any old pair of (likely superior quality) headphones?

~~~
unalone
People who want superior quality shouldn't be buying an iPod shuffle. It's a
low-end MP3 player with a very specific set of design limitations.

Apple has an entirely line of MP3 players, some of which aren't perfect for
would-be audiophiles.

~~~
MoeDrippins
Interesting point, but ultimately a non sequitur with the OPs question.

------
zafarali
WHERE did apple get the idea to put the controls on the HEADPHONES?!

~~~
jauco
That's been done since the early nineties. (on walkmens back then)

~~~
herval
not to mention Apple's own iPhone itself...

------
ninguem2
AKA the tampod.

------
bradleyhb
...as if it will be convenient to use those controls while walking or running.
I can imagine it bobbling in a really annoying fashion.

